# First Lap Job - Thermaltake Easy Spirit II



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2008)

Didnt know where else I should put this so I figured this place would be as good as any. I took the TT Easy Spirit II and took my premium lap kit (from http://www.easypckits.com) and went step by step using water, glass plate (literally) and some laundry/dish detergent (ran out of laundry cause it was like bone dry) and followed the directions from D44ves and W1zzards articles. Also, I followed the directions of the kit (it had some useful tips.) Below, are pics of my heatsink. I used 3m rubbing compound followed by a water particle based 3000 grit gelatinous type of mixture to get my end results.

  I was really impressed with how easy, simple and time consuming it was. However, now I know I can lap anything  Next thing is, even though I put MX-2 on my HIS Video Card, I didnt lap that copper core that covers the GPU. That is one rough cookie. I may attempt that in the future.


P.S. Thats my backyard. I had to go outside (before we went swimming at the river) to get a decent shot. My flash was too much inside the house, even in well lit rooms. 
(full blown view at 6.0 Megapixels. Smaller ones below)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2008)

Due feel free to comment, criticize, offer advice, etc!


----------



## Yin (Jul 6, 2008)

its pretty good, I remember doing my waterblock.
I think I used a metal polish\brasso afterwards to get rid of murkyness idk wat you call it...
but what you get is a better reflection


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah I was so shocked at how it looked afterwards. It was pretty much flat from Thermaltake but not really reflective or polished. It didnt really have any high spots at all, maybe one or three of them. I took the piece of glass and put a drop of water on the cooler and put the glass on top. Barely any holes in it. Im really happy and impressed and I cant wait to do more lapping!


----------



## HTC (Jul 6, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> yeah I was so shocked at how it looked afterwards. It was pretty much flat from Thermaltake but not really reflective or polished. It didnt really have any high spots at all, maybe one or three of them. I took the piece of glass and put a drop of water on the cooler and put the glass on top. Barely any holes in it. Im really happy and impressed and I cant wait to do more lapping!



Too bad you didn't take a before pic of it: it would be *great* for comparisons.

IMHO, that's a very good job of lapping, dude: quite a bit better then what i got with my CPU (no pics).


----------



## theJesus (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh darn, not the kind of lap job I was hoping for . . .

Nice work though, looks very smooth and shiny; makes me wanna lap something


----------



## Darknova (Jul 27, 2008)

That's awesome, one of these days I'll get around to doing some lapping, but it's finding the time and the motivation lol.


----------

